# Iran issues arrest warrant for Donald Trump over killing of Qassem Soleimani



## mugzy (Jun 29, 2020)

Iran has issued an arrest warrant and asked Interpol for help in detaining President Donald Trump and dozens of others it believes carried out the drone strike that killed a top Iranian general in Baghdad, a local prosecutor reportedly said Monday.


https://news.yahoo.com/iran-issues-arrest-warrant-trump-104313251.html


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

In some countries its against the law to drone strike them i suppose lol

Edit...just talking shit dont take this seriously lol


----------



## German89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Is this real or fake news?

I thought that kill was a while ago


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> Is this real or fake news?
> 
> I thought that kill was a while ago



All news is fake news.....on a serious note i think it real.


----------



## German89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> All news is fake news.....on a serious not i think it real.



Deep states mad. That's all I'm gathering.  Anything to take the u.s. down.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 29, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind if trump was impaled on a stake and set on fire!. Sharia law bitch! #trumpkabob


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2020)

Bahaha!! Idiots. If it wasn't for the US Israel would have dusted that fuking regime by now


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I wouldn’t mind if trump was impaled on a stake and set on fire!. Sharia law bitch! #trumpkabob



Sharia law? Yeah you're bright. I guess you're ok with hanging gays and beheading women for no reason? Not to mention other atrocious rules sharia law has. Gtfoh. How about we light your ass on fire


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2020)

..........


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 29, 2020)

inconceivably deranged and un-educated world over there...


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 29, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> inconceivably deranged and un-educated world over there...



Have you ever been there?


----------



## DOOM (Jun 29, 2020)

Are you racist?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2020)

The Iranian govt is corrupt as hell and most of its citizens despise their own govt.

While Yahoo is sometimes fake news, AP is usually pretty fact based. Most major news outlets get many of their stories from Associated Press and Reuters.

Then they put their own angle or spin on the stories. CNN fake news and Fox News included.

So it would not surprise me but Trump is not going anywhere anyway.

Many Iranian citizens are becoming Christians and some have even been punished by their govt for supporting Trump.

While some seem to think that it is Democrat vs Republican or Muslim vs Jews/Christians/Catholics.

Reality is that it is freedom vs globalism. 

So if you want to give up your freedoms to rich globalist elite assholes then you may as well move to Venezuela.

Trump and most of America will fight to the death to protect and maintain freedom, liberty, and justice for all.

Love it or leave it!


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 29, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Why you riding trumps dick?


I just took a vacation to Colorado. There’s more women with dicks then men with dicks.  Rainbow flags everywhere and BLM posters. You people are bat shit crazy. 

im scared to ever visit California or Seattle


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2020)

are you an arsehole?



DOOM said:


> Are you racist?


----------



## DOOM (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes sometimes, I’m from philly! But I’ll never be racist like that repulsive pig of a president.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

Jesus........


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 29, 2020)

Show us on the doll where trump hurt you


----------



## Trump (Jun 29, 2020)

he told him he loved him though



ToolSteel said:


> Show us on the doll where trump hurt you


----------



## TODAY (Jun 29, 2020)

This thread has great potential.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 29, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Have you ever been there?



ive been around there. dont need to go into iran to know that. 

and I know where this convo will lead so im going to fast forward and say, no I dont mean all of them... not even the majority. I will say I have a soft spot for antisemitism.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 29, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> ive been around there. dont need to go into iran to know that.
> 
> and I know where this convo will lead so im going to fast forward and say, no I dont mean all of them... not even the majority. I will say *I have a soft spot for antisemitism*.


Lovely......


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I just took a vacation to Colorado. There’s more women with dicks then men with dicks.  Rainbow flags everywhere and BLM posters. You people are bat shit crazy.
> 
> im scared to ever visit California or Seattle



Thats really just the Denver area...most of the state is normalish. But yea the sjw's there are a special kind of stupid...almost equal to the one in the chop zone or whatever they are calling it now...one could argue they all took the blue pill and said fuk it


----------



## GSgator (Jun 29, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I just took a vacation to Colorado. There’s more women with dicks then men with dicks.  Rainbow flags everywhere and BLM posters. You people are bat shit crazy.
> 
> im scared to ever visit California or Seattle


Yea **** Seattle I’ll be the first to hang out shitty wantabe  government officials. Pussy can’t protect there citizens that voted them in to be in charge of situations like this.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 29, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> All news is fake news.....on a serious note i think it real.



All news is fake,
It's hard to even trust the weather report these days!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 29, 2020)

The AP article:
https://apnews.com/710b8a935fdf2e55e5648ba2093e8c13


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 29, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Yes sometimes, I’m from philly! But I’ll never be racist like that repulsive pig of a president.




When has our president ever been racist? I hear this alot but nothing ever to support it.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> When has our president ever been racist? I hear this alot but nothing ever to support it.



Not even a trump supporter and im with you on this one...guys like DOOM are basically parrots for CNN(sorry dude you brought it on yourself)..they just regurgitate nonsense...same thing on the right with fox...not a lot of free thinkers anymore


----------



## Jin (Jun 29, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Not even a trump supporter and im with you on this one...guys like DOOM are basically parrots for CNN(sorry dude you brought it on yourself)..they just regurgitate nonsense...same thing on the right with fox...not a lot of free thinkers anymore



Why not let him answer the question before you write him off completely and label him?

I’ve heard the racism stuff too. Always wondered what evidence there is.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 29, 2020)

Listen buddy now your getting personal. All your blood clot crying makes you sound more pathetic then you look. 
This is not about me or CNN you dumb ass!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why not let him answer the question before you write him off completely and label him?
> 
> I’ve heard the racism stuff too. Always wondered what evidence there is.



Fair point.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 29, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> When has our president ever been racist? I hear this alot but nothing ever to support it.


https://www.politico.eu/article/15-...trump-campaign-feminism-migration-racism/amp/

Sorry this is not Fox News or rush Limbaugh. This is actually a perspective from a journalist in the EU.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Listen buddy now your getting personal. All your blood clot crying makes you sound more pathetic then you look.
> This is not about me or CNN you dumb ass!



Then by all means answer the question. Didnt mean to trigger you but you proved my point...ill just stay in my pathetic lane. Good day sir


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> https://www.politico.eu/article/15-...trump-campaign-feminism-migration-racism/amp/
> 
> Sorry this is not Fox News or rush Limbaugh. This is actually a perspective from a journalist in the EU.



Key word: perspective


----------



## DOOM (Jun 30, 2020)

You obviously did not read it. Those are the FACTS buddy. They are direct quotes from your boy.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Listen buddy now your getting personal. All your blood clot crying makes you sound more pathetic then you look.
> This is not about me or CNN you dumb ass!



Says the King Of Personal attacks! Ha.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You obviously did not read it. Those are the FACTS buddy. They are direct quotes from your boy.



Not my boy at all...hes the worst if you ask me...im just pointing out you sound like a CNN talking head...thats it nothing more.  Nobody attacked you. Welcome to the internet i guess...but since you felt the need to personally attack me because i dont agree with your antics im going to give you one peice of advice...take the red pill.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 30, 2020)

Nah man, I like a good debate. I challenge you to find a thread that I am involved in that I was the first to get personal. Though there are quite a few people that got lippy with me when they did not like my opinion. I am not having it! After that it is hunting season!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Nah man, I like a good debate. I challenge you to find a thread that I am involved in that I was the first to get personal. Though there are quite a few people that got lippy with me when they did not like my opinion. I am not having it! After that it is hunting season!



This thread...i pointed out how "guys like you are"...if you take that as an attack then imo you are just looking for an excuse to fly off the handle...i domt know you i wouldn't personally attack you. Was i a little harsh sure but this is the internet...so id say you attacked first but as you can see i aint tripping on it..we can still be brothers at the end of it.  I think you add a lot of value here. There are some threads where you definitely know your shit.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 30, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> This thread...i pointed out how "guys like you are"...if you take that as an attack then imo you are just looking for an excuse to fly off the handle...i domt know you i wouldn't personally attack you. Was i a little harsh sure but this is the internet...so id say you attacked first but as you can see i aint tripping on it..we can still be brothers at the end of it.  I think you add a lot of value here. There are some threads where you definitely know your shit.


 I am sorry for talking shit. I am almost always willing too squash shit, and I can see you are also the same way. That says a lot about a person. Sorry! Man life is to short to stay mad. The demographics of steroid forums is often the same. White, often rural republicans, pro police and military. The responses in this thread in particular are not very surprising. Lol, especially after hearing my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Though there are quite a few people that got lippy with me when they did not like my opinion. I am not having it! After that it is hunting season!



How very Trumpian of you! :32 (19):


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 30, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I am sorry for talking shit. I am almost always willing too squash shit, and I can see you are also the same way. That says a lot about a person. Sorry! Man life is to short to stay mad. The demographics of steroid forums is often the same. White, often rural republicans, pro police and military. The responses in this thread in particular are not very surprising. Lol, especially after hearing my opinion.



All good man apology accepted...im what you might call constutionalist...im pro properly trained and honest police. And pro military for the purpose of defense only.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> How very Trumpian of you! :32 (19):


I blame the superdrol and it is only day 8. I will try and be nice! :32 (20):


----------



## white ape (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m not a Trump fan (I only like Tulsi Gabbard) but I would pay huge money to see Iran come and try to take him. Thousands would be lined up just waiting for them to touch foot on American soil. It would be a blood bath.


----------



## white ape (Jun 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> I just took a vacation to Colorado. There’s more women with dicks then men with dicks.  Rainbow flags everywhere and BLM posters. You people are bat shit crazy.
> 
> im scared to ever visit California or Seattle



whats wrong with chicks having dicks?

i drive all over the front range every day I i handle see any rainbow flags or BLM stuff. 

saw way more rainbow flags on bourbon street than I do in Denver 

just saying


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 30, 2020)

tulsi gabbard is bae.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 30, 2020)

Trump's Actions Prove He's No Racist
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/08/02/trumps_actions_prove_hes_no_racist_140918.html


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2020)

so you guys rather have biden lol get the fuk outta here! Aoc and the oman kunt are gonna be the voice of america ..No fukkin way


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 30, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Trump's Actions Prove He's No Racist
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2019/08/02/trumps_actions_prove_hes_no_racist_140918.html



Only ignorant people call him racist!

Years back he also fought for blacks and Jews at a Florida resort and won. He changed a lot down there.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> so you guys rather have biden lol get the fuk outta here! Aoc and the oman kunt are gonna be the voice of america ..No fukkin way



Biden in 1977 openly spoke against allowing black kids into white school saying he won't allow his kids in a jungle like that.

Most you young folks don't know how bad he fuked his 1988 Presidential Campaign up. Look it up! He was ridiculed all over national television.

People don't wanna dig those facts up but make lies up on Trump!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 30, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Biden in 1977 openly spoke against allowing black kids into white school saying he won't allow his kids in a jungle like that.
> 
> Most you young folks don't know how bad he fuked his 1988 Presidential Campaign up. Look it up! He was ridiculed all over national television.
> 
> People don't wanna dig those facts up but make lies up on Trump!


If biden wins the country that we once grew up in will be totally gone .Not to mention the civil wars and race wars that are coming


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2020)

What trips me out is the amount of brain washing that goes on in Iran 

they were all sobbing big crocodile tears in the street over this guy that got evaporated 

wtf ? if one of our military higher ups got blasted, would we all be out in the streets crying our eyes out ?

Like if someone had just killed a close family member. 

Thats some fkn weird ass shit !


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> If biden wins the country that we once grew up in will be totally gone .Not to mention the civil wars and race wars that are coming



He will be killed before that happens!


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> What trips me out is the amount of brain washing that goes on in Iran
> 
> they were all sobbing big crocodile tears in the street over this guy that got evaporated
> 
> ...



That’s not the majority of the population. The majority are sane people who aren’t brainwashed. 

There are extremests in every country.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Whoever has convinced folks that their once friends and neighbors are enemies are traitors to this country. There is change going on in this world and more red herrings being thrown around than ever. Please don't lose sight that this sort of tribal infighting is a means of control. Question those who make you hate your fellow countrymen. 

This statement isn't about red or blue, it's about authority and those seeking power over others. The march of tyranny has two legs for a reason.

Take care of yourself and each other, we are all on this rock together.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 30, 2020)

Trump 2020......
Trump loves blacks and jews.

Hates Iranians!!

Trump and Patriots 2020!!


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 30, 2020)

trump just talks like a New Yorker. if he offends you, then you have some thin skin. he's not racist.

the only counterpoint is he doesn't always act presidential which is overly-construed with bias.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2020)

I wonder if it has anything to do the the 150 billion the Obama Administration gave Iran during his presidency. 

Sounds like enough money to get them to be at your beck and call.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 30, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> When has our president ever been racist? I hear this alot but nothing ever to support it.


The United States is inherently and systematically RACIST. Especially old, rich, white men. Trump is a rich old white man and President of a racist country. Therefore he’s the most racist person in the world. :32 (17):

you could say the same about Joe Biden, but he’s a Democrat. Democrats arent racist at all. Biden has proven it by committing to only choose a black woman as his running mate.  Who cares if Democrats succeeded the confederacy, founded the KKK, supported segregation, bus minority voters to voting sites, and their congress had a smaller percentage pass the Civil Rights Acts than the Republicans.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> The United States is inherently and systematically RACIST. Especially old, rich, white men. Trump is a rich old white man and President of a racist country. Therefore he’s the most racist person in the world. :32 (17):
> 
> you could say the same about Joe Biden, but he’s a Democrat. Democrats arent racist at all. Biden has proven it by committing to only choose a black woman as his running mate.  Who cares if Democrats succeeded the confederacy, founded the KKK, supported segregation, bus minority voters to voting sites, and their congress had a smaller percentage pass the Civil Rights Acts than the Republicans.



I am going to take this posts as a joke and not mention how not a single fact was mentioned in the making of your post:32 (17):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> That’s not the majority of the population. The majority are sane people who aren’t brainwashed.
> 
> There are extremests in every country.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


>



There are over 80M people in Iran. I stick by my original statement.


----------



## Beserker (Jun 30, 2020)

When the leadership acts like this, there’s no hope.  While there are millions of moderates that don’t harbor ill will to us, the real power is wielded by the ayatollah and the military, which aren’t shy about their hatred for us. They should be thankful we took out Iraq and haven’t scorched their piece of sandy earth yet... which if they’re not careful, either Israel or us will make that a reality.  These asshats in charge believe in an apocalyptic 12th mahdi prophecy, and are trying to bring about the end of the world.  They may get their wish.


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2020)

Beserker said:


> When the leadership acts like this, there’s no hope.  While there are millions of moderates that don’t harbor ill will to us, the real power is wielded by the ayatollah and the military, which aren’t shy about their hatred for us. They should be thankful we took out Iraq and haven’t scorched their piece of sandy earth yet... which if they’re not careful, either Israel or us will make that a reality.  These asshats in charge believe in an apocalyptic 12th mahdi prophecy, and are trying to bring about the end of the world.  They may get their wish.



I generally love Russians. I hate the Russian government. 
I generally like Chinese people. I think their government is the biggest threat to the world 

I know lots of Iranians and they are smart, well balanced people. 

I agree with with you about their government, 100%.


----------



## Beserker (Jun 30, 2020)

Agreed, I know lots of Chinese, a few Iranians, and even a couple Russians... they’re all great folks and are here because they believe in the American Dream.  

Trouble is, as we all know too well, the twisted minds of zealots can alter history in the blink of an eye.  9/11.  The world is too polarized... we’re in a cycle of death and destruction, it’s unfortunate and unavoidable.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2020)

There is a reason why many come to the US to live!


----------

